# الجبس بورد مع الانامل البيضاء



## فرى مسوقة (6 مارس 2020)

كل ماتود ان تعرفه عن الجبس بورد مع الانامل البيضاء 0529178166






البلاستر بورد أو الجبسوم بورد (الألواح الجبسية)





وهي ألواح جبسية .. من خليط .. الجبس والسليكون والفيبر جلاس ومغلفة بطبقة من الكرتون المعالج وهي نتيجة تكنولوجيا ألمانية المنشأ .. ظهرت لتكون بديل للأسقف المستعارة والجدران
وتصنع الألواح الجبسية بمقاس 120 سم ×240 سم وأيضاً هناك مقاسات أخرى للطول من 180سم إلى 400 سم ,, و لكنها قليلة التواجد بالأسواق




ورغم تعدد أنواع هذه الألواح وميزاتها .. فلا يوجد في الأسواق سوى ثلاث أنواع وهي :




الجبسوم بورد العادي 



ويكون مغلف بطبقة كرتون باللون العاجي أو الأبيض من أحد الوجوه ليكون جاهز للدهان مباشرة والوجه الأخر باللون الرمادي حسب الشركة وبلاصق جانبي باللون الأزرق ويستعمل لكافة الأعمال الداخلية والجدران ... عدى الحمامات والمطابخ ومناطق التي يتواجد فيها رطوبة عالية



الجبسوم بورد المقاوم للحريق 



ويكون مغلف بطبقة كرتون مثل الجبسوم بورد العادي .. بأختلاف اللاصق الجانبي ويأتي باللون الأحمر ويفضل أستعماله بالجدران .. ويمكن أستعماله بالأسقف .. وهناك فرق بسيط بالسعر



الجبسوم بورد المقاوم للحريق والرطوبة معاً



وهذا أفضل الأنواع .. أذ أنه يكون مغلف بطبقة من الكرتون المقوى والقلب الجبسي يحتوي على نسبة جيدة من السيليكون والفيبر جلاس .. وتكون طبقة الكرتون باللون الأخضر من الوجهين وبلاصق أيضاً باللون الأخضر ويستعمل هذا النوع بالحمامات والمطابخ والمناطق التي تعاني من رطوبة كبيرة ويفضل أستعماله بكامل المنزل لما يتمتع به من مواصفات ..
سعر هذه الألواح أغلى قليلاً من الألواح العادية والمقاوة للحريق ..





تركيب جبس بورد الشارقة و اسقف معلقة الشارقة و ارخص تركيب فورسيلنج بالشارقة و تكسير و ترميم فلل الشارقة  و  ترميم فلل الشارقة  و ترميمات الفلل فى الشارقة و تكسير وترميم منازل بالشارقة  و ترميم منازل بالشارقة  و ترميمات المنازل بالشارقة  و شركات صيانة المباني فى الشارقة







ميزات وخواص ألواح الجبسوم بورد





سرعة في الأنجاز وجودة عالية في التشطيب النهائي .. ولا يترك مخلفات وأوساخ مثل الجبس العادي سهولة صيانة التوصيلات و التمديدات الكهربائية والصحية والتكيف .. فيما بعد



خفيف الوزن بالنسبة للديكورات والتشطيبات الأخرى .. وليس له تأثير على هيكل البناء الأنشائي وخاصتاً القواطع والجدران .. وينصح به بشكل كبير عازل ممتاز للرطوبة .. وبالأمكان تنفيذ عزل



كامل يأستخدام الصوف الحراري أو الفلين الأبيض أمكانية أستخدامه في أنشاء قواطع متحركة أو ثابتة للمكاتب والمباني .. التحكم بأرتفاع الأسقف والتحكم بالقواطع والجدران .. ويعتبر أسرع 



طريقة للتنفيذ وهو متين ولا تظهر التشققات مع مرور الزمان أذا تم تنفيذه بالطريقة الصحيحة والآن نأتي إلى المرحلة المهمة جداً والتي تعتبر عصب الجبسوم بورد ومصدر قوته وهي ... 





شبكة الحديد





وشبكة الحديد هي سبب في أكثر المشاكل التي يعاني منها أصحاب المنازل وهي السبب في سقوط الجبس أو حدوث التشققات أو عدم الأتزان ... وغيرها



ويجب التاكيد على الفني بان يقوم بعمل الشبكة الحديدية باستخدام افضل الموادو يقوم المشرف على الديكور بمراجعة شبكة الحديد و التاكد من الميزان و الو الارتفاعات و الابعاد بين الحديد حيث انها تمثل عامل مهم لضمان جودة اعمال الجبس بورد






ترميم واجهات المبانى الشارقة و شركات مقاولات في الشارقة و شركات صيانة المنازل فى الشارقة
شركات صيانة عامة الشارقة و شركات تشطيبات في الشارقة و عامل بلاستر الشارقة
شركات دهان في الشارقة و صباغ فى الشارقة و شركات صبغ في الشارقة و صباغ رخيص فى الشارقة و دهان رخيص الشارقة






دهان و تشطيب الجبس بورد





يستخدم في عملية معجون الفواصل ( التيب القماشي) .. حيث يتم ألصاقه على جميع الفواصل التي بالألواح لكي تتماسك مع بعضها البعض ويسهل ألتصاق المعجون بعد ذلك ..





طريقة تركيب المعجون 




وهذه المرحلة تعتبر غاية في الأهمية .. لما لها تأثير واضح على النعومة والشكل الجمالي .. في حال تنفيذ هذه الطريقة .. يظهر السقف الجبس بعد التشطيب بمستوى واحد وخالي من الكرفات والتموج وينصح بوجود مهندس أثناء التسليم .. بعد الأنتهاء من المعجون ... يتم عمل سمفرة للمعجون بأستخدام مكينة سمفرة كهربائية وبعدهااو يدويا ثم طلاء طبقة أساس بريمر مائي ...ومن ثم تعالج بالمعجون مرة أخرى أن وجدت عيوب أو ثقوب وبعدها يفضل عمل طبقة أساس ... ومن ثم طلاء طبقتيتن من الدهان البلاستيكي



تركيب جبس بورد بعجمان و تركيب فلورسينج بعجمان و تركيب رخام عجمان و تركيب سيراميك بعجمان و تركيب صحى بعجمان و شركات دهان في عجمان و صباغ فى عجمان و شركات صبغ في عجمان و صباغ رخيص فى عجمان و شركات صيانة عامة في عجمان و ترميم واجهات المبانى عجمان و شركات مقاولات في عجمان و 
شركات صيانة المباني فى عجمان و شركات مقاولات عجمان و شركات صيانة المنازل عجمان و ترميمات الفلل فى عجمان ترميم فلل عجمانو تكسير وترميم فلل عجمان و ترميمات المنازل فى عجمان و تكسير وترميم منازل بعجمان و ترميم منازل عجمان





للمزيد من الخدمات 





ط§ظ„ظپط±ط¹ظˆظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظ‰ 0566372883 - طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط³ظٹط±ط§ظ…ظٹظƒ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط§طµط¨ط§ط؛ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆطµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط±ط®ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظˆط±ظ‚ ط¬ط¯ط±ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆط³ط¨ط§ظƒ ظˆظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھ


​


----------

